# Why has my dog suddenly started to bark?



## iamche (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Apologies in advance for the long post but it's a long story 

I have a 13 month old mix-breed dog. He is 1/4 Bernese Mountain dog, 1/4 Stabyhoun (a rare Dutch breed, a bit like a Border Collie - Stabyhoun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and half unknown (almost certainly some Flat-Coated Retriever). I met both of his parents and they were calm, trained and happy dogs.

I have had him since he was 7 weeks old and he has been the perfect dog: sweet, courageous, happy and friendly. Toilet trained and crate trained with no problem. I live in an apartment so he was trained from day one that barking and whining was unacceptable. In short he's the perfect dog .

He is taken out for a walk three, sometimes four, times a day and is only ever home alone for a whole day once a week.

However, something has happened to him and I am quite distressed.

It started about four weeks ago, and now every time we leave the house, he is barking and growling at people, cars, bikes, fresh air. He is jumping at people and scaring them, he growls at people walking too close to him. It's like he's really nervous all of a sudden. He's fine with other dogs i.e. doesn't bark or lunge, but gets absolutely fixated on them and ignores every word I say when another dog is near.

So, in this mix, he has recently had a 'chemical castration' injection (lasts approx 4 weeks). The barking began before this, but has definitely got worse. I'm wondering if the injection has exacerbated this behaviour.

He goes once a week with a dog walker and his pack to the forest (I live in the city) and I know that at least one of the dogs is an extremely aggressive and dominant Akita. The dog walker refused to take him anymore because he spent the entire time riding on the female dogs, which he never does when I am with him. So I got him chemically castrated to see if it would help the situation (it didn't). I am also wondering if a) he now feels unsafe with me alone because he is not outside with the pack or b) he is getting 'bullied' with the pack and is now stressed out when going outside. He still behaves absolutely perfectly when inside the house.

Anyway, to cut this story short, I have no idea what to do, or what's causing him to behave like this and wondered if anyone has any experience or ideas. As it just started a month ago, and our routine is still exactly the same, I just can't understand it.

When he barks and growls at people I give him a check with the lead (which I don't let him off of anymore) and then make him sit until he is calm. Is this the right thing to do?

He is not castrated and I expect the chemical castration to wear off soon.

Any help or advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there, pics please - your dog sure sounds like an interesting mix. I have met one Stayhoun on the continent a couple of years ago - interesting dog!

First of all, with a change in behaviour a physical check up to include bloods and urine dip is essential.

Your dog is also in the thick of adolescence and at a developmental stage where reactivity and emergence of fears are likely to surface.

The humping you describe among the group of dogs is likely stress related, unless these females are in heat or coming in or going out. Humping of non-oestrus females is likely a conflict behaviour and often seen in high stress situations.
The presence of other unneutered males who are a little assertive is likely to contribute to this.

You also got your puppy a little young and this may contribute to dog-dog issues which are likely to surface in adolescence.

Please stop 'checking' your dog's leash when he barks or lunges toward stimuli. This further affirms that your dog should be worried everytime a stranger or whatever turns up.

For reactivity you need professional help. Where are you based - this will affect who you see about different issues.

Have a look at the body language thread in this forum too.

But like I said dealing with fears and reactivity is best done with a carefully chosen professional's help rather than step by step over an internet forum.


----------



## iamche (Dec 5, 2010)

I've added a nice snowy picture to my profile. He's a very interesting mix indeed (crazy huge bernersennun tail and ears!). I'm located in the Netherlands (I am English though) and there are not so many behaviourists around :s. 

I had not thought of the continual humping as stress related - but now you mention it, it seems likely. He never does this with me/my boyfriend or the few people he stays with when we are away... where he has the undivided attention of a human and is not in a pack situation. 

Of course he *sometimes* tries with the female dogs but if I shout "no!" at him, he stops immediately. He is more interested in running around and play fighting than humping when I'm with him. 

What should I do when he barks/lunges instead of the lead-check? He needs to know it's wrong doesn't he? 

I think I will stop with the dog walker for the time being and see if his behaviour improves. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be a good idea to distract him with a treat when you see other dogs, but not while he is aggressing. When you see them coming, make him sit and keep his focus on you. Let him lick the treat but don't let him have it until the danger has passed. This way he will associate nice things with other dogs. By yanking on his leash you are associating bad things. I would definitely stop with the dog walker. Seems to me if he has an aggressive akita to walk, then he should not be walking him with other dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs can go through a fear of the unknown period as part of their developement where a formerly curious dog can suddenly react to sights sounds and situations again with fear and go through a really stressful period. He is a bit later than usual to be going through it but he is still within the time frame it can happen. Any scolding or lead jerking etc at this stage can make the fear worse as can petting and soothing them when they show fear as it rewards the behaviour.

I am wondering if something has happened when he was out with the dog walker especially as you said one of the dogs is agressive, although I think you said the behaviour leans more to cars bikes and people and although fixated on dogs it doesnt seem so bad. They seem to go through a stage anyway where every dog seems much more ineteresting than you and treats. I waas wondering if he could have had a really bad experience and if he was going through this fear of the unknown stage it has tipped the balance. I know you said the walker has said that it was because of pestering females she cant take him, but didnt you say he doesnt or if he does you with you you can get him to stop immediately. However you cannot tell for deffinate and you have only her word on the matter and no one can go around accusing people.

I also think that maybe the chemical castration could have made matters worse.
One of my dogs was fear aggressive got really bad (outside only) I got him almost sorted at a year had him neutered at 14/15mths and the problems returned as bad if not worse than they were before and I had to start all over again. I did read after in an article that there is a theory that testosterone can give confidence to a fearful dog and taking it away can make them lack confidence if they are nervous and fearful. Which in my dogs case I would have said could possibly fit.

As the OP suggested I would if you can find a qualified behaviourist geet one to assess him and they will help you work through and modify the behaviour. I would suggest the use of a head collar as this would give you control of his head and make it easier to break eye contact and fixation, but it has to be introduced fitted and used properly, and in his present state if done incorrectly could make matters worse. Timing is important you need to preempt the behaviour before they get into it as once gone to far it is harder to break it. Is there somewere quieter you can take him for the next few weeks maybe in the car where there is less people and cars. That way it would be easier to see things coming. If you take high value treats hot dogs,cheese,chicken the cheese sprad in a tube is good. Turn him in the opposite direction and keep feeding rapidly one after the other treats (this is where cheese in tube comes in as you can just keep squeezing and many just keep licking the tube anyway trying to get the contents out) that way you might be able to distract until the thing of fear is past. Try to put as much distance as possible and turn or lure him with the treat in the opposite direction again as they pass so he is facing the other way.

Sorry this is so long winded hard to explain without showing. It might give you a breathing space until you can find a behaviourist and at least its something to try. 

.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

He's just at the right age where his bark no longer means an instigation of play but a warning and will be tried and tested by him to see the effects.

If he can see out of the window and sees things going past then that is your problem. If he sees a bike come into view, barks and the bike carries on and goes out of view then his bark has made that bike go away. The same with people walking past, cars, birds or just about anything. He doesn't know they can;t hear them but he gets the effect he is looking for.

As has been mentioned gyou need to to distyract him and get him to realise that he gets a ot more reward for not barking and carrying on than he does for barking and carrying on.
If you can get a friend to help you out then that woul dbe beneficial. Get them to walk past the window and then distract your dog when he's carrying on. Walk your dog past your friend and reward him for not barking and carrying on.

If you can the easiest solution is to draw the cusrtians so he can't see out if you are not there. When you are there you need to play away from the window lots so that the window hold no or little reward for him.


----------



## iamche (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all, 

Thanks for your input. 

Newfiesmum - I've stopped giving him a check. Now I make him sit and calm down after he has barked and make him sit whenever I see a person or a bike etc that might spook him. 

Sled Dog Hotel - the testosterone theory sounds about right. I can't wait for the injection to wear off in the next week or :thumbup:. You say he might be going though this a bit later than usual. He was very late in learning to lift his leg too. The vet was quite shocked when I told him that he didn't do it yet at the age of 8 months so perhaps I have a very slow developing dog (perhaps the Bernese Mountain dog in him is at play - I read that large breed dogs take much longer to mature!!!)

Yes, he is not aggressive or barky towards other dogs. He just wants to sniff and play. He has *always* been like this with other dogs, even from when he was 12 weeks old. Absolutely fixated and ignoring me, so this has not changed and needs work. The barking and growling and fear is new. We used to marvel at how fearless he was as a tiny puppy .

As for the dog walker, the aggressive dog is his own dog and he has told me that she has attacked my dog on at least one occasion. The dog walker said that my dog's constant humping was not fair to the other dogs (fair enough) but now I am starting to wonder wether he has been kicked or hurt by someone out of frustration on one of the walks.

I'd love to be able to take him somewhere quiet every day but I live in the city and have no car so that is not an option.

Hutch6: He can't see out of the window as we live on the 5th floor! Plus, he never barks or growls in the house. He's perfectly well behaved. Perhaps because he feels very safe there and feels quite worried outside :/.

Anyway, I'm trying to distract him, and will stop with the dog walker for the time being and hope that his hormones get back to normal and he becomes my sweet furry dog again.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

iamche said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> ...


Well, I think there you have your answer. If a dog has attacked him, he is bound to be fearful and therefore aggressing. What sort of dog walker takes his own aggressive dog out with clients' dogs? The man should be put out of business. If he cannot stop his own dog from aggressing, then he is not fit to care for other peoples' dogs.

You are doing a great job, but try to get him to sit and calm before he starts barking if possible. If he does start, just turn him away and walk back the other way. When the danger has passed, give him treats. Sounds like this Akita has made him afraid of all dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

iamche said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> ...


Could well be then that its a mixture of the fear period made worse by a possible bad experience and the chemical castration on top. Thats tipped the balance at the moment. My youngest 23mths now although not fear agressive and nervou,s like my other dog, who was in fact very laid back went through the fear period to. Her big things were people with unberellas, motor bikes and hats. It didnt last too long though and then passed. One of the most important things is for you to remain calm through it all and act like its no big deal and just carry on with the diversion techniques.

I really cant understand the dog walker taking his known aggressive dog out with his clients dogs. To be honest if he/she is capable of such stupidity it makes me wonder further at their trustworthyness and version of events,however, no one can know for certain and as I previously said you cant go around accusing without any proof. Keep us up to date with his progress and I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

iamche, if you can't get some help where you are please get a vet check up and the book Feisty Fido by Patricia McConnell and Karen London. Its a very easy read and offers excellent advice that's easy to put into practice.

Never presume that behaviour will pass - things that happen to young dogs affect and impact their behaviour for life.
If certain behaviours show up during adolescence its likely due to socialisation deficit during earlier development. This means that socialisation measures need to be stepped up, as they should be during teenage months anyway.

This must be done carefully. Distraction techniques may not change behaviour but instead manage it and if timing is off contribute to worsening of this behaviour.

Depending on the type of chemical castration he had, results can be mixed and indeed escalation in spooky dog behaviour is reported in some cases. However, it is likely that this behaviour has been present for some time and has been slowly escalating and now that the dog's signaling includes growling, lunging etc.


----------

